# Has anybody got interviewed/job offer while overseas?



## ArchV

Dear expat friends,

Pretty soon I'll get my Australian PR, and I'm considering the possibility of heading to NZ in case that I get a job offer there.

As far as my research goes, it is considerably hard to get a job offer while overseas in Australia, so I was wondering about this question but from New Zealand's perspective. So the question is, has someone here ever got interviewed /job offer in New Zealand while applying from overseas? I mean, how common is this situation from your perspective? Do you know people who have done this? 

I feel like even though New Zealand has fewer jobs than Australia, the requirements for these jobs are easier to meet, well at least on my occupation which is Network Engineer.

I know that ideally I should move there and test the water to see how it goes, but, I'm so scared of moving to NZ without a job offer, after all, I don't much money, probably I'll have enough for living for 6 months without a job at most. What a terrible dilemma. 

I appreciate every piece of advice. It means a lot to me, my life actually depends on this. 

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

I managed to land 2 jobs at the same time whilst still overseas in the UK. In my experience nobody was interested in me until I had a visa or at least had made concrete plans to move over on that visa.

If you are already in Australia and when you have the AUS PR then I don't see why NZ employers won't be interested in you.
You are also close enough to come on a recce mission for a few weeks to see if you can get a job whilst putting yourself in front of employers.
Take advantage of the cheap Air NZ flight deals between Auckland and Australia that are on often.


----------



## ArchV

escapedtonz said:


> I managed to land 2 jobs at the same time whilst still overseas in the UK. In my experience nobody was interested in me until I had a visa or at least had made concrete plans to move over on that visa.
> 
> If you are already in Australia and when you have the AUS PR then I don't see why NZ employers won't be interested in you.
> You are also close enough to come on a recce mission for a few weeks to see if you can get a job whilst putting yourself in front of employers.
> Take advantage of the cheap Air NZ flight deals between Auckland and Australia that are on often.


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## jawnbc

I landed my NZ job whilst still in Canada, but I'm an academic. It's a particular industry where hiring folks from overseas isn't at all unusual.


----------



## ArchV

jawnbc said:


> I landed my NZ job whilst still in Canada, but I'm an academic. It's a particular industry where hiring folks from overseas isn't at all unusual.


Thanks a lot jawnbc, I gotta say I'm getting pretty confident now, I can't wait to get my AUS PR and finally start applying for jobs in my field.


----------



## hyweldavies

A number of Company Job Application Web Sites have 'killer questions' loaded. You have to answer truthfully but these can mean your application is not seen by a person, a robo recruiter just rejects you a day or two later. If you see 'the job', consider sending in a written application / letter or finding another way to get around the web interface.

Linked in and the internet can give a false sense that there are hundreds of jobs out there, with everyone desperate to hire you, I am not so sure that is the case. 

Good Luck


----------



## tubaropaolo

Hello i'm into the way of making considerations about RV....do i read right that you got the stikers after one month to the submission of the documents? Congratulations! Why in other cases took also an year?


----------



## tubaropaolo

jawnbc said:


> I landed my NZ job whilst still in Canada, but I'm an academic. It's a particular industry where hiring folks from overseas isn't at all unusual.


Hello i'm into the way of making considerations about RV....do i read right that you got the stikers after one month to the submission of the documents? Congratulations! Why in other cases took also an year?


----------



## jawnbc

It depends on a lot of things:

+is your job offer from an accredited employer (meaning they don't need a specific clearance/approval from INZ to hire someone overseas for that role)
+which office is processing your application (while SMC candidates with approved job offers get prioritised, there is still always something of a queue)
+any issues with your medical or security clearances (which can delay things weeks or months)
+have you completed your ITA correctly and completely

In my case I knew my medical would be referred so I was proactive: I got a letter from my specialist about one of my conditions and medications and it went in with my ITA and medical. Delayed things a couple of weeks.

There was also wrong information on the INZ website about police/security clearances. I hold 3 citizenships, including Irish citizenship by ancestry. The website said if I could demonstrate having never lived in Ireland I didn't need an Irish police clearance. But INZ London insisted I get one anyway. That delayed things 3 weeks. 

But I got there in the end. 



tubaropaolo said:


> Hello i'm into the way of making considerations about RV....do i read right that you got the stikers after one month to the submission of the documents? Congratulations! Why in other cases took also an year?


----------



## NetworkEngineer

I guess I am in a simular situation, I've got 190 VISA NSW, I haven't landed in Australia yet because I still don't have much money to support myself there. So at the moment, I'm actually saving money to do so. Now that I came across this thread I realized that I can apply from Argentina since I got AUS PR and see how it goes, maybe I get lucky in NZ and in this case would be a smoother move since I'd land with a job in place, hopefully. 

Anyway, I'm gonna put in my cover letter that I already got this PR and I'm keen to move as soon as I got the job (thank you @escapedtonz for this tip). After all, I've got nothing to lose. As they say, if you're not getting rejected on a daily basis then chances are you're not being ambitious enough =)

If you guys have more stories from overseas people who scored a job would be great to hear, just for motivation. Thank you all for those inputs otherwise I would never know such strategy. I guess you guys just changed the course of my life.

Cheers.


----------



## PrettyYCBO

ArchV said:


> Dear expat friends,
> 
> Pretty soon I'll get my Australian PR, and I'm considering the possibility of heading to NZ in case that I get a job offer there.
> 
> As far as my research goes, it is considerably hard to get a job offer while overseas in Australia, so I was wondering about this question but from New Zealand's perspective. So the question is, has someone here ever got interviewed /job offer in New Zealand while applying from overseas? I mean, how common is this situation from your perspective? Do you know people who have done this?
> 
> I feel like even though New Zealand has fewer jobs than Australia, the requirements for these jobs are easier to meet, well at least on my occupation which is Network Engineer.
> 
> I know that ideally I should move there and test the water to see how it goes, but, I'm so scared of moving to NZ without a job offer, after all, I don't much money, probably I'll have enough for living for 6 months without a job at most. What a terrible dilemma.
> 
> I appreciate every piece of advice. It means a lot to me, my life actually depends on this.
> 
> Thanks


HI!

I got a job offer (29/09), after applying to the job (02/09). I had one phone interview, one video conference interview (Melbourne Office) and finally one via Skype.

I can not tell you if is easy or difficult, because it was the first time that I tried, and I applied to two different companies. 

At the moment waiting my visa to be approved. 

Is possible if you have the correct resume and cover letter.


----------



## ArchV

PrettyYCBO said:


> HI!
> 
> I got a job offer (29/09), after applying to the job (02/09). I had one phone interview, one video conference interview (Melbourne Office) and finally one via Skype.
> 
> I can not tell you if is easy or difficult, because it was the first time that I tried, and I applied to two different companies.
> 
> At the moment waiting my visa to be approved.
> 
> Is possible if you have the correct resume and cover letter.


That's awesome! How long did this skype interview last? did they offer you the job during that skype interview or you got the offer after the interview? Do you have any feedback/advice as far as skype interviews for jobs in NZ?

Thank you! Enjoy this offer! Cheers.


----------



## PrettyYCBO

ArchV said:


> That's awesome! How long did this skype interview last? did they offer you the job during that skype interview or you got the offer after the interview? Do you have any feedback/advice as far as skype interviews for jobs in NZ?
> 
> Thank you! Enjoy this offer! Cheers.


Hi, 

The Skype interview lasted 30 min, it was the final stage, it was between me and other person. After the interview, the HR called me via Skype to give the news (one hour later). I was always writing emails to HR adviser about the process and times. 

In general, kiwis are very friendly and laid back people. So all the process was easy! If they are interested in you (because you are in a interview process), they will look at your personality and culture adaptability.

Good luck in you job hunting!


----------

